# Denbigh asylum 2015



## Lavino (Jun 17, 2015)

I no what your all thinking.. Not another Denbigh report this place has been done so many times I've even been there a few times myself but here goes anyway.. It is in quite a bad way been smashed to pieces and full off graff even tho elwyn does try his best to keep people out. Or in some cases he attracts people there. I have seen him on two occasions I've visited but he didn't see me haha.. 

Collapsed roofs, mangled cages and sunken floors - these are the eerie pictures taken inside an abandoned psychiatric hospital where patients were once locked up and given lobotomies.
The abandoned site in north Wales, known as Denbigh Asylum, has been partially devastated by fire while there are still cages intact that were used to prevent patients escaping from their designated areas.
More than 20 patients were selected for prefrontal lobotomy treatments between 1942 and 1944 at the hospital, with one patient dying from the controversial procedure.
Lobotomies, which consisted of the removal of parts of the brain, began to be routinely carried out in the 1930s as a supposed treatment for those considered insane - but the barbaric practice was stopped two decades later with the introduction of antipsychotic medicines.
The once eloquent and imposing building was built in 1848 and designed by architect Thomas Full James. It was designated for closure by MP Enoch Powell in 1960 and was finally shut for good in 1995.
Photographer Mathew Growcoot described the scene: 'It was by far the creepiest place I have ever been into. There were so many strange noises emanating from the buildings that I really didn't want to wander too far from my companion.
'At one point we both heard what sounded like a groan and just stopped and stared at each other. I don't believe in ghosts but I didn't want to hang around.'
The site has been subject to a compulsory purchase order by Denbighshire council. But that is being appealed by the site's current owners. The front facade is Grade II listed and a proposal to build homes around the entrance has been put forward. However, the restoration cost is set to be close to a million pounds.
Mr Growcoot added: 'It was in a really poor state. It looked as thought a bomb had tore through the site, everything was damaged. There was nothing to stop you entering the site and as a result the vandalism and fire damage was plain to see.
'I wonder how far a million pounds would go to restoring the hospital. Seems as though it would make more sense to flatten the site and start over.' 








Me spying on elwyn as he gets his dogs out..


----------



## Lavino (Jun 17, 2015)

As thes pics are mainly externals here's a little vid from a visit I did not much to see inside Denbigh it's all about the architecture I think...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 17, 2015)

This building always looks like it's screaming!! You've got a bloody good collection of shots and a great video,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice one, love the cheeky shots of Beardy! 
Like you say it's def about the architecture with Denbeigh. 
Great photos thank you for sharing


----------



## KM Punk (Jun 27, 2015)

Denbigh is a beautiful building, defo all about the architecture
Cheers for sharing


----------



## Dhavilland (Jun 27, 2015)

good vid and photo's, spend a few million on the place and it would make a great hotel for the area


----------



## Will Knot (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice pics mate....that's probably the best place to see 'one man and his dog' from!!!


----------



## mcspringzy (Jul 11, 2015)

I cannot believe this place is still standing, it's amazing what time will do to a building.


----------



## welsh_noir (Aug 19, 2015)

ive been looking at thisone for a while now. definetly on my to do list ,realgoodpics


----------



## smiler (Aug 20, 2015)

It is a beautiful building and you nailed it, Thanks


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 20, 2015)

Love it  Got to get myself down there at some point. I didn't think Elwyn was there anymore!? Either way you'd think he'd have given up after getting his teeth knocked out not long ago...


----------



## krela (Aug 20, 2015)

A year or so ago he got told by the Police that he had to stop as ironically he's the one actually breaking the law most of the time, and he stopped for a while, then he started again, got his teeth knocked out (never a good idea btw), prob stopped again, but I'm sure he'll be back. It's clearly a mental issue more than anything, and mental compulsions don't just go away.


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 20, 2015)

krela said:


> A year or so ago he got told by the Police that he had to stop as ironically he's the one actually breaking the law most of the time, and he stopped for a while, then he started again, got his teeth knocked out (never a good idea btw), prob stopped again, but I'm sure he'll be back. It's clearly a mental issue more than anything, and mental compulsions don't just go away.



There's still time to meet him then it seems  Not that I'd deliberately try to wind him up, I've got a bit of a glass jaw and tend to go down like a sack of spuds if I'm clouted in the right place 

I've seen the Youtube videos - I think half the time if he just said "Please leave", most people would be like "Ok, we'll go". He's lucky he hasn't been done and had his dog put down considering everything that's happened over the years with the dog bites, spitting at people, smashing cameras, etc. He seriously needs people skills and some benzos prescribed to mellow him out!  Seems to me like he has too much time on his hands more than anything else.


----------



## Lavino (Aug 21, 2015)

Yes he is back at Denbigh (elwyn) upto his old tricks again I belive when the hospital was open he was a porter there. And has taken it upon him self to look after it. And he does hold the key to the main gate..


----------



## ironsky (Aug 21, 2015)

You would think at 77 years old Elywn would be wanting to put his feet up not playing security guard.He was lucky when he got attacked he wasn't killed given his age. Read online that Denbigh Asylum is soon to change hands as the CPO goes though so Elywn might find himself no longer needed.


----------



## Bones out (Aug 21, 2015)

Elwyn, still breathing.... Amazing.

Good job done there, thanks for the share.


----------



## smiler (Aug 21, 2015)

I enjoyed the many reports on Denbigh and the comments about Elywn, I Do have some sympathy for him, he seems to believe that his mission is to protect the site even from folks who just want to look and take photo's, I feel krela is spot on with his comments, Elywn won't change because he can't and is best left unchallenged he can't walk away from a confrontation, we can and I would hate it if someone from our family harmed him.
Stay Safe


----------



## krela (Aug 21, 2015)

Well said Smiler.


----------



## smiler (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks Boss, This old fart does sound off once in awhile but it's only sharing a lifetimes experience, I'd have thumped Elywn a few years ago and I would have bin wrong.


----------



## Lavino (Aug 22, 2015)

As you can see lol I like to make my little vids


----------



## froggie25 (Aug 27, 2015)

Bummer this place isn't a tad closer... Any one in from Kent want to share a trip there??


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 27, 2015)

Never tire of it keep the reports coming I say


----------



## byker59 (Aug 27, 2015)

just thinking about the craftsmen that carried out the works and then the use it was put to :evil:


----------

